
Tyson Joins Bill Gates, Cargill to Invest in Lab-Meat Producer - sethbannon
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-29/tyson-joins-bill-gates-cargill-to-invest-in-lab-meat-producer
======
noah-kun
When talking about lab-meat solutions, folks list many benefits. But those
same benefits exist with much, much cheaper vegan and vegetarian solutions
that are already on the market. Whilst others are spending millions on lab-
made meat substitutes, I've been eating economical meat-free meals that taste,
to me, often indistinguishable from meat-containing dishes.

These menu items expand even more for Westerners when you extend into Indian
cuisine, which reaches new levels of flavour, often without meat as well.

It's another area in which the solution teased by Western capitalist culture
is over-engineered and over-priced, and the better solution is much simpler
and just involves looking at what those outside our comfort zone have devised
already.

